# I'm calling 911!



## flhtci01 (Jun 26, 2008)

Early one morning I received a call from a medical center that we do occasional unscheduled transfers for.  The ER nurse rather frantically stated that they had a pregnant female that was crowning and they needed to get her to another facility.  The nurse wanted to know our ETA.  I gave her 15-20 minutes as we are 15 miles away.  She repeats the time back to me and I hear in the background "I'm calling 911!"  The nurse said she would call right back.  After waiting ten minutes, I went to sleep.


----------



## mdkemt (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL!  I would have went back to sleep right away.  HEHEHEEE Crowning...little late to transfer in my opinion!

MDKEMT


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 26, 2008)

I wonder why the ER was freaking out about a birth? It must have been a bad presentation. Was this some kind of weird hospital?


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 26, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> I wonder why the ER was freaking out about a birth? It must have been a bad presentation. Was this some kind of weird hospital?



Private hospital, medicaid pt?


----------



## MMiz (Jun 26, 2008)

Happens quite often in private EMS with medicaid patients.  We've also had patients transferred from the nice hospital in the burbs to a great urban hospital in Detroit because of insurance.


----------



## flhtci01 (Jun 26, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> I wonder why the ER was freaking out about a birth? It must have been a bad presentation. Was this some kind of weird hospital?


No OB in this hospital


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 26, 2008)

flhtci01 said:


> No OB in this hospital


Ahhh, is it a fairly small hospital...like 5 ER beds small?


----------



## Jon (Jun 26, 2008)

Well... my personal opinion - I prefer that my rig remains life-neutral - no one born, no one dies in my rig! If we are going to deliver a baby... I'd much rather do it in the ED with them helping, then package the patient(s) up and transfer them. I really don't want to have to deliver a baby in my ambulance.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 26, 2008)

Jon said:


> Well... my personal opinion - I prefer that my rig remains life-neutral - no one born, no one dies in my rig! If we are going to deliver a baby... I'd much rather do it in the ED with them helping, then package the patient(s) up and transfer them. I really don't want to have to deliver a baby in my ambulance.


It's not the delivery that i hate...it's the clean-up.


----------



## imsquishy (Jul 10, 2008)

Jon said:


> I prefer that my rig remains life-neutral - no one born, no one dies in my rig!


I will give you $100 to stencil that on the side of your rig

B)


----------

